
NSA Has 50,000 ‘Digital Sleeper Agents’ Via Computer Malware - indrax
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/23/nsa-has-50000-digital-sleeper-agents-snowden/
======
imahboob
There must be an another way that the spying software was loaded other than
fake emails, that shit is getting old.. no way can it fool 50,000 people.

~~~
salient
What do you think the exploits given to them by Microsoft, way before they
even start working on fixing them, are used for?

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-14/u-s-agencies-
said-t...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-14/u-s-agencies-said-to-swap-
data-with-thousands-of-firms.html)

The excuse that they are doing that to "give them a heads up" is BS. I think
it's a very immoral thing to do by Microsoft. They've giving NSA knowledge
about early exploits which they _know_ NSA and others will use them
offensively. That's an extremely dangerous, and again, immoral, policy, and it
needs to stop.

Microsoft shouldn't even _dare_ to argue against "full disclosure" of bugs
from now, when we know that if developers do "responsible disclosure" as they
call it, they're just going to give them to the NSA first, before fixing it -
which is actually _very irresponsible_ of Microsoft, as it puts _all of their
other customers_ in danger of an imminent attack from a very hostile agency.
At least with a public full disclosure, they have no chance but to fix the
bugs as soon as possible.

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9239477/Google_engine...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9239477/Google_engineer_bashes_Microsoft_s_handling_of_security_researchers_discloses_Windows_zero_day)

No, you can't assume they're doing it just to "terrorists". We already know
that with their "collect it all" mission, they'll try to infect and have
backdoors into _everything_ , so they can turn _anyone_ at _anytime_ into a
target, with the flip of a switch.

